# Showtime: Wilder vs Szpilka & Martin vs Galzkov rbr



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

The fight is being shown off of their youtube channel live 













Fights starts at 10 EST. First fight is for the IBF heavyweight title


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

That's great if it also works outside the US, much better than having to endure Nick Halling.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Hope it works in the UK


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Smart way to keep Wilder available to view for free for those without premium cable in the US. Hopefully the link works for those outside the US as well.


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

Are the two HW fights the only ones being televised? Was hoping there would be bonus coverage on ShoExtreme.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Not available in the UK, fuckers.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

SJS20 said:


> Not available in the UK, fuckers.


use a VPN app on chrome


----------



## JDK (Jun 3, 2013)

:thumbsup


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

10pm.....why so damn late


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Don't forget to set your shostreak picks http://www.sho.com/sho/sports/streak/home


----------



## church11 (Jun 6, 2013)

does anyone know if this will also work in canada? i'm a tard and know nothing about vpn apps


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

church11 said:


> does anyone know if this will also work in canada? i'm a tard and know nothing about vpn apps


download the chrome app Hola, its a vpn, then set it to USA....should work no matter the country


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

My streak restarted, wtf.


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Thanks for the youtube stream, the sky commentary team in the UK genuinely put me off watching :lol:


----------



## church11 (Jun 6, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> download the chrome app Hola, its a vpn, then set it to USA....should work no matter the country


I love you man


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

I am so ready for this.


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

Rehearsals lmao.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Man I can't wait


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

Terminator theme happenin'


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Casual : "TWO heavyweight title fights in a row? how does that work?"


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Hit em up, Martin!


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Worth noting Szpilka seems to be pretty dangerous when he's hurt


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

Paulie the man.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

I must admit, the HW division is looking good now. Finally!


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

:lol: when did Mauro buy his hair?


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Spylka went life and death with Mollo. That's all anyone needs to know.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Wilder selling out in Bama and now selling 10k in MSG. 

The PBC should be built around Wilder, he is one of the few Haymon guys that can be a genuine superstar


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

First decent event of the year, i'm actually pretty excited for this.

War Szpilka & Martin. Martin in particular i'd love to win.. but unfortunately you have to KO Glazkov to beat the mofo, that much is obvious.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> Spylka went life and death with Mollo. That's all anyone needs to know.


after mollo hadnt fought for three years


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Excited for tonight, heavyweight boxing is special. Martin and Artur with the wins tonight.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Windmiller said:


> Wilder selling out in Bama and now selling 10k in MSG.
> 
> The PBC should be built around Wilder, he is one of the few Haymon guys that can be a genuine superstar


damn that's impressive. Its one thing to sell out, but to do it in different venues and states is very good. I hope Wilder continues to progress. He's good for the sport. One of the few fighters my friends care about


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Tyson Fury is at the Barclay's Center:happy


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> Spylka went life and death with Mollo. That's all anyone needs to know.


Very true, but i do think he is much improved since. I'm not picking him tonight though, i doubt he can last with Wilder past 7 or 8, but i'd love it if he won.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

LMFAO "Tyson what do you think of the fight tonight?" "I think the fight is a load of SHITE mate, there is only one!"


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm changing my picks. Wilder and Glazkov. Just changing for Glazkov. I think Glazkov wins.


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

Shosports has 299,999 subs, I will sub now.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

I hope Martin knocks this protected mofo out.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Having to watch two guys fight for one of your belts


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> My streak restarted, wtf.


WTF mines did as well.. Just got my Mayweather Pacquiao poster a few months ago...


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> WTF mines did as well.. Just got my Mayweather Pacquiao poster a few months ago...


man wtf, I want one. I got a Mayweather/Guerrero one


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

The Kraken said:


> Having to watch two guys fight for one of your belts


The Heavyweights have become really interesting now, Fury, Wilder, Haye, Joshua, Parker, Pulev etc. Good fights to be made. :good


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> WTF mines did as well.. Just got my Mayweather Pacquiao poster a few months ago...


Man I got May Guerrero...

Must be a new year thing.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Awkward face off lmao


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

Lmao, noone wanted to touch gloves.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Glazkov


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Martins hooks are a bit slappy


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Both of these guys are so basic. Martin doesn't even utilize his reach. Wheres the jab?

Martin round.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Martin is soft and flabby.
SMH.
You have a chance for a world title and you come out her looking like this, did he even try in the gym?
Now he is throwing these wide ass shots now.
SMH.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Martin vs Breazeale would have been fun


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Glazkov
9-10 Martin


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Glazkov round. 

19-19.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

glazkov does not look good here


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

Are there any good short heavies anymore?


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Glazkov hurt his knee or something when he slipped.

EDIT: WTF???


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Charles Martin TKO3!!!


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

did he just take a dive?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Glazkov done.
Dude quit , SMH.
Damn shame.
He got the back door title shot with some BS from Duva.
Then he gets it and isn't even ready to do what it takes to capitalize off of it.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Aww damn, Glazkov injured. Lackluster ending.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Wow! Glazkov is a bitch.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

wtf went to the toilet then heard mauro saying its over


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

:rofl fuck's sake.


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

Blew his knee out.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Martin ain't holding onto that for long


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Glazkov done.
> Dude quit , SMH.
> Damn shame.
> He got the back door title shot with some BS from Duva.
> Then he gets it and isn't even ready to do what it takes to capitalize off of it.


:lol: yep fuck him


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Lmao


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

The IBF are fucking terrible.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

God bless Amurica.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Glazkov done.
> Dude quit , SMH.
> Damn shame.
> He got the back door title shot with some BS from Duva.
> Then he gets it and isn't even ready to do what it takes to capitalize off of it.


no legit injury

i think he came into the fight injured


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Looks like a blown ACL


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> man wtf, I want one. I got a Mayweather/Guerrero one





Pedrin1787 said:


> Man I got May Guerrero...
> 
> Must be a new year thing.


Shipped back in October.. Think they just get rid of the stock they have of past fights.. I'm assuming you both got yours months after the Guerrero fight.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Freak injury. Tore his acl


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Martin didn't even land a punch, this crap was lame.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Sounds like Glazkov got injured before the fight.


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

Glazkov felt the power


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Well fuck I'm glad I didn't place a bet on this fight... Freak accident..


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Why the fuck is he walking out of the arena? Damn, I thought boxing had medical staff on hand? Those motherfuckers must b eon their cellphone or some shit.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

quincy k said:


> no legit injury
> 
> i think he came into the fight injured


Bullshit. The man walking back to the lockerroom just fine.
SMH.
He is a embarassment.
You have guys out there fighting with broken hands, broken faces, one eye, broken jaws, and this dude didn't even try to go. SMH


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Wonder what Fury is thinking hearing that announcment, considering he had to beat Klitschko to get it lmao


----------



## JDK (Jun 3, 2013)

Glass knee


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Martin got to be the biggest paper champ in the sport. Not his fault but I can't see him holding onto that belt for too long.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Definately a blown ACL thats a fucking painful injury


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

I heard him screaming "We learnin on the Job!" :rofl


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Bullshit. The man walking back to the lockerroom just fine.
> SMH.
> He is a embarassment.
> You have guys out there fighting with broken hands, broken faces, one eye, broken jaws, and this dude didn't even try to go. SMH


That's the fault of the medical team. They should've had someone carrying him. What kind of clowns are ringside?


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Bullshit. The man walking back to the lockerroom just fine.
> SMH.
> He is a embarassment.
> You have guys out there fighting with broken hands, broken faces, one eye, broken jaws, and this dude didn't even try to go. SMH


what about bernard hopkins shoulder injury against chad dawson?


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Why are they laughing?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Mexi-Box said:


> That's the fault of the medical team. They should've had someone carrying him. What kind of clowns are ringside?


Man he should have sat his ass down and made them bring out the fucking stretcher.
He stood up and walked back for a reason.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

The Kraken said:


> Why are they laughing?


for the same reason some people here are laughing...


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

quincy k said:


> what about bernard hopkins shoulder injury against chad dawson?


Like I said in the RBR for that fight, Bhop took a fucking dive and got his way out.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

The Kraken said:


> Wonder what Fury is thinking hearing that announcment, considering he had to beat Klitschko to get it lmao


:deal


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Man he should have sat his ass down and made them bring out the fucking stretcher.
> He stood up and walked back for a reason.


There's no faking that replay though that knee completely blew, I knew i was an ACL injury even before the close up just by the position on his leg


----------



## bobalachko (Jun 20, 2013)

Its very disappointing I was looking forward to that.Some might say justice as a lot of people taught Glazkov was fortunate to beat Cunningham.I still feel for him do.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Sick injury!


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Man he should have sat his ass down and made them bring out the fucking stretcher.
> He stood up and walked back for a reason.


Boxing's medical staff are still fucking horrible. They learned nothing from Mago. Hell, remember that fight where the doctor was staring at his cellphone. This shit is maddening. They should've had him on a stretcher.


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

The Kraken said:


> There's no faking that replay though that knee completely blew, I knew i was an ACL injury even before the close up just by the position on his leg


Yeah but he gave the crowd a reason to think it wasn't. Should have jumped on the stretcher.


----------



## JDK (Jun 3, 2013)

Alll that racist shit on Showtime's youtube channel chat.. wtf


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

The Kraken said:


> There's no faking that replay though that knee completely blew, I knew i was an ACL injury even before the close up just by the position on his leg


We'll see after the tests.
That said I don't feel bad for him at all.
He and his team are getting Karma for the bitch moves they have made and the robbery of cunningham.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Mexi-Box said:


> Boxing's medical staff are still fucking horrible. They learned nothing from Mago. Hell, remember that fight where the doctor was staring at his cellphone. This shit is maddening. They should've had him on a stretcher.


Britain have excellent medical staff at the fights since the Watson and McClellan incidents


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Martin can improve, but yeah he's nothing special.. I felt like he was starting to get to Glazkov and may have broken him down


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

JDK said:


> Alll that racist shit on Showtime's youtube channel chat.. wtf


Youtube comments in general make me worried for the future of humanity.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Bajingo said:


> Youtube comments in general make me worried for the future of humanity.


This new wave of anti-feminism is the most bizarre, you literally cannot go into a comment section without some sort of feminism argument, even when its fuck all to do with the video


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

Mike had an excellent chin. @Hands of Iron


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Mexi-Box said:


> Boxing's medical staff are still fucking horrible. They learned nothing from Mago. Hell, remember that fight where the doctor was staring at his cellphone. This shit is maddening. They should've had him on a stretcher.


Not a big issue if it is torn though.
People have played games and full NFL seasons with torn acls.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

bobalachko said:


> Its very disappointing I was looking forward to that.Some might say justice as a lot of people taught Glazkov was fortunate to beat Cunningham.I still feel for him do.


The Rossy and especially the Malik Scott wins were much bigger robberies than Glazkov-Cunningham imo. It was still a robbery though.

As much as i don't like Glazkov's protected ass i still feel for him tonight.


----------



## The Sweet Science (Jun 5, 2013)

Martin is garbage. Total garbage. He will lose to ANYONE decent. He would have likely been outboxed tonight had there been no injury.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Them Bones said:


> The Rossy and especially the Malik Scott wins were much bigger robberies than Glazkov-Cunningham imo. It was still a robbery though.
> 
> As much as i don't like Glazkov's protected ass i still feel for him tonight.


Why. All the stolen fights and bullshit ass politics blew up in his face.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Tyson calling it like he sees it haha


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

Mike keepin it 100.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

lennox pure class


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

I liked Mike's comment.


----------



## JDK (Jun 3, 2013)

Love how Lennox explains different boxing styles and their dominance


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Mike basically saying Deontay is protected


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Why. All the stolen fights and bullshit ass politics blew up in his face.


Yeah, i don't really disagree with that. But at the same time, none of the robberies were his doing even if he benefited from them. Also, i don't like seeing fighters picking up career threatening injuries whether i like them or not.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

"Most prestigious belt." Calm down, Wilder. Your belt is fucking paper. Fury is the real champ.


----------



## SUPER ROACH (Dec 21, 2015)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Not a big issue if it is torn though.
> People have played games and full NFL seasons with torn acls.


 A blown ACL is terrible man. I wouldn't wish that on anyone. It's not just the injury itself, but the long term damage that comes with it.


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

Lenny keepin it classy.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

The Kraken said:


> Mike basically saying Deontay is protected


No he didn't.
He said he needs to stay active and keep getting experience.
The only slight I heard was him saying he thinks he might fold when the going gets tough, because that is what he thinks fighters who start late suffer from.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

"Eric Molina is that fire" lmao, you'd think he was fighting an all time great.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

I hope Deontay doesn't make mistakes trying to go for thr KO. I enjoyed watching him go rounds and work on his game.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Mike telling it how it is. Wilder would get obliterated by either Lewis or Mike inside 5 rounds.


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> "Most prestigious belt." Calm down, Wilder. Your belt is fucking paper. Fury is the real champ.


WBA is the most prestigious isn't it?


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> No he didn't.
> He said he needs to stay active and keep getting experience.
> The only slight I heard was him saying he thinks he might fold when the going gets tough, because that is what he thinks fighters who start late suffer from.


But he's "Heavyweight Champion" with almost 40 fights "He's not experienced enough" = hasn't fought anybody


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

SUPER ROACH said:


> A blown ACL is terrible man. I wouldn't wish that on anyone. It's not just the injury itself, but the long term damage that comes with it.


ACLs take about 1 year to recover from, but its no way shape or form a career ending injury anymore.
Too many athletes in constantly explosive sports like basketball and football comeback from ACL and MCL tears now.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

The Kraken said:


> But he's "Heavyweight Champion" with almost 40 fights "He's not experienced enough" = hasn't fought anybody


He isn't "The HW Champion"
Fury is the HW Champion.
Wilder is the WBC champ and he is fighting the level of fighters available to him and who want to fight him while he waits for his mandatory who continually delays his mandatory fight.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

tezel8764 said:


> WBA is the most prestigious isn't it?


Yeah, whatever title is still on Fury's waist IS THE MOST PRESTIGIOUS. Fury is the real champion of the division. The fragmented titles are all paper titles I could care less about.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> No he didn't.
> He said he needs to stay active and keep getting experience.
> The only slight I heard was him saying he thinks he might fold when the going gets tough, because that is what he thinks fighters who start late suffer from.


He said "He should fight more fighters, he should fight more often. I don't know the guy he's fighting, Spilky?"

He's pretty much saying yes he's improving but he's not fighting enough or anybody.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> He isn't "The HW Champion"
> Fury is the HW Champion.
> Wilder is the WBC champ and he is fighting the level of fighters available to him and who want to fight him while he waits for his mandatory who continually delays his mandatory fight.


Mike doesn't rate him, it's pretty obvious


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Wilder is the best heavyweight since Kimbo


----------



## SUPER ROACH (Dec 21, 2015)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> ACLs take about 1 year to recover from, but its no way shape or form a career ending injury anymore.
> Too many athletes in constantly explosive sports like basketball and football comeback from ACL and MCL tears now.


Right, but it greatly increases the odds of knee osteoarthritis and potential knee replacement later in life.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

The Kraken said:


> Mike doesn't rate him, it's pretty obvious


He said he is a champ and he likes how he improves every fight.
He clearly said he doesn't know where he is on the world level yet though, and he hopes to see it in the future.
You don't have to make up shit to justify your hate.


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Yeah, whatever title is still on Fury's waist IS THE MOST PRESTIGIOUS. Fury is the real champion of the division. The fragmented titles are all paper titles I could care less about.


Nah I meant it has the most prestigious heavyweight lineage.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Pedrin1787 said:


> He said "He should fight more fighters, he should fight more often. I don't know the guy he's fighting, Spilky?"
> 
> He's pretty much saying yes he's improving but he's not fighting enough or anybody.


I know and thats what I said he said.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

RIP Howard Davis jr!

RIH Jose


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Wilder is the best heavyweight since Kimbo


Damn a lot of hate. 
I hope he keeps proving you all wrong.

BAMA time.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> He said he is a champ and he likes how he improves every fight.
> He clearly said he doesn't know where he is on the world level yet though, and he hopes to see it in the future.
> You don't have to make up shit to justify your hate.


He's a champ but doesn't know if he's world level, ok, where are you from btw?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

lol stop hating on Wilder and appreciate the fight tonight and the fact that we don't have a boringass fighter holding the belt anymore


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

SUPER ROACH said:


> Right, but it greatly increases the odds of knee osteoarthritis and potential knee replacement later in life.


Yeah but boxing greatly increases the chance for CTE and dementia pugilistica.
So you pick your poison.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

The Kraken said:


> He's a champ but doesn't know if he's world level, ok, where are you from btw?


Alabama


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


> lol stop hating on Wilder and appreciate the fight tonight and the fact that we don't have a boringass fighter holding the belt anymore


No, Fury is pure entertainment


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

#BombSquad


----------



## SUPER ROACH (Dec 21, 2015)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Yeah but boxing greatly increases the chance for CTE and dementia pugilistica.
> So you pick your poison.


Yeah, they are both pretty terrible. This makes you and I a couple of deviants for enjoying this type of shit.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Szpilka getting KO'd for misspelling his name on his own robe


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Bloody poles are fucking everywhere!


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

The Kraken said:


> No, Fury is pure entertainment


both are entertaining.


----------



## SUPER ROACH (Dec 21, 2015)

This is the same guy that got beat by Jennings, right?


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Steve Cunningham is not happy

__
http://instagr.am/p/BAoAq_WNsg8/


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

SUPER ROACH said:


> This is the same guy that got beat by Jennings, right?


Yup, KO'd even.


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> both are entertaining.


LOL is we ended up with something like this:


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

YEAH! [email protected][email protected]@


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Oh, shit. Szpilka coming scarppy as fuck.


----------



## SUPER ROACH (Dec 21, 2015)

Hopefully, this shit is short. I have to get back to work. Spzlika's southpaw stance is a disadvantage. It would be interesting to see the statistics on short southpaws vs taller boxer punchers. I bet is greatly in favor of the taller guys. That's what makes guys like Pacquaio so great. They beat the odds.


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

Wilder gotta use that Jab.


----------



## Hagler (May 26, 2013)

Spastic right hands, wilder is un-nerved..


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

nice challenge


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Wow, Wilder gets DECAPITATED by Povetkin. Are people seriously picking Wilder?


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Wildr showing that "improvement"...


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

9-10 Spzillka


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Wilder is too unbalanced and keeps trying to get Artur to reach. Deontey just needs to power-box.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Wow Szpilka has support


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Fury would school both of these guys with the jab IMO. This could turn out to be an interesting fight though, fighting on even terms so far.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

The Kraken said:


> Wildr showing that "improvement"...


I hope someone makes a .gif of those great, awesome hooks Wilder was throwing. :lol:

...or where they right hands? I just forgot.


----------



## SUPER ROACH (Dec 21, 2015)

It's only round two. Nothing of significance was landed in round 1. We still have no idea what the tone of the fight will be.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

9-10 Spzilka
9-10 Spzilka


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

9-10 Spzilka
9-10 Spzilka
10-9 Wilder


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Deontay is awful, improving? he's peaked


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

I got Szpilka winning the first three...

He doesn't look dominating or anything but Wilder looks confused


----------



## Caliboxing (Jun 14, 2013)

2-1 szpilka. like what i'm seeing


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Wilder needs to go to the body. Spilka is frustrating Wilder with his movement.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

3-0 Szpilka I'm seeing.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Is this the night the Windmill hype train derails??


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

9-10 Spzilka
9-10 Spzilka
10-9 Wilder
10-9 Wilder


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Wilder round no doubt. Probably the most dominant round of the fight.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Damn nice right


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Spilka is starting to give ground. The difference in class is showing.


----------



## SUPER ROACH (Dec 21, 2015)

Wilder is dangerous when he punches straight.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

9-10 Spzilka
9-10 Spzilka
10-9 Wilder
10-9 Wilder
9-10 Spzilka


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Good fight.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Wilder needs to get his jab going, and follow with combinations. 

I have no idea what he could be thinking in there. If this goes to the cards, Szpilka could easily win this.


----------



## sosolid4u09 (Jan 28, 2013)

wilder looking pretty terrible. at this stage id pick fury over him for sure


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

9-10 Spzilka
9-10 Spzilka
10-9 Wilder
10-9 Wilder
9-10 Spzilka
10-9 Wilder


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Wilder needs to vary the speeds of his shots.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Damn, Szpilka's wife is hot as fuck. :rofl

Fonfara with his arm around her. Szpilka needs to watch his broad.


----------



## SUPER ROACH (Dec 21, 2015)

Wilder will get the KO.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Spilka got a chin


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Spilka is doing a great job of fighting small.


----------



## sosolid4u09 (Jan 28, 2013)

definitely szpilkas round this one. some of wilders shots are so wild (excuse the pun).


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

Wilder telegraphing his 1-2. Mix it up.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

9-10 Spzilka
9-10 Spzilka
10-9 Wilder
10-9 Wilder
9-10 Spzilka
10-9 Wilder
10-9 Wilder


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Wilder is too wild, and he doesn't throw body shots. Breland needs to start coaching.


----------



## sosolid4u09 (Jan 28, 2013)

no way wilder won round 7. i have it 4-3 wilder so far


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

The way Szpilka keeps ducking down, Wilder needs to be careful not to keep tee-ing off on the top of Szpilka's head. He could bust his hand again.


----------



## SUPER ROACH (Dec 21, 2015)

Wilder's defense is getting better. He _has_ improved.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> Wilder is too wild, and he doesn't throw body shots. Breland needs to start coaching.


Agreed.

they seem to have had only one plan, and once Szpilka didn't just come forward, they don't seem to have a good plan B.

I'm really surprised.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

:rofl Szpilka just moves back.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

9-10 Spzilka
9-10 Spzilka
10-9 Wilder
10-9 Wilder
9-10 Spzilka
10-9 Wilder
10-9 Wilder
9-10 Spzilka


----------



## sosolid4u09 (Jan 28, 2013)

lol Wilder slipping while trying to take szpilkas head off. he really needs to work on his stance


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Man, the haterz are gonna' feed off of that Wilder slip for the next 2-3 years !


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Really interesting seeing the head movement of both fighters.

Szpilka is constantly moving and being awkward, Wilder is much more static.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Spilka would not be fighting if Wilder was hitting that body.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Cableaddict said:


> Man, the haterz are gonna' feed off of that Wilder slip for the next 2-3 years !


the fight says enough, Mike Mollo...


----------



## sosolid4u09 (Jan 28, 2013)

looking at Szpilkas movement I reckon a prime haye would have been too elusive for wilder and he'd get picked off by shots all night. interesting if haye can get back into his fast shape if he can work his way up to wilder. would be a good fight


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Breeland needs to tell Wilder: "Forget about the KO, just land as many punches as you can for the next 4 rounds."


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

KO Wilder!


----------



## sosolid4u09 (Jan 28, 2013)

wow brutal ko. got countered hard


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

KO!


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Bomb squad!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Bama stand up!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Holy SHEEEET !


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

dramatic


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Still question his power haha, jesus he's a disaster waiting to happen


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

:scaredas:


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Fml he is out cold!


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

75 - 77 Szpilka.


Wilder finally being shown for what he is. A one punch man, not a boxer. Fury dismantles him easily.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Ronnie Shields told Deontay
You my boy and props for that. LOL


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Bomb Squad! 

Gentleman, now that is a bomb :hey


----------



## Hagler (May 26, 2013)

KTFO.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> Agreed.
> 
> they seem to have had only one plan, and once Szpilka didn't just come forward, they don't seem to have a good plan B.
> 
> I'm really surprised.


I'm not surprised at all. Wilder fights like a HW Breland. I'm typing just as Deontey KOs Spilka. Lol.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Szpilka got Pacquiao'd.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Wilder , needs to tighten up his stance and fight taller and fight moving foward.
I want to see more of a pressure jab and forward movement, but damn, Szpilka thought he could handle that power.
He thought wrong.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

KO of the year


----------



## SUPER ROACH (Dec 21, 2015)

Damn, hope that dude is alright. Boxing is a brutal sport.


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

#BOMBZQUAD


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Please interview Povetkin!


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

36-0 (35KO). Record speaks for itself


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

If they werent claiming him as the heavyweight champ I wouldn't be nearly as critical


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Sister Sledge said:


> I'm not surprised at all. Wilder fights like a HW Breland. I'm typing just as Deontey KOs Spilka. Lol.


I agree I think a nice base has been established by Breland.
Now its time for Wilder to go to Sugar Hill or maybe hire Lennox to train him.


----------



## Johnstown (Jun 4, 2013)

Watched that in 1/15th speed to really see it. Wilder definitely can hit...but still so many flaws. I still favor fury, povetkin and the corpse of klitschko to beat wilder


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Canelo/Kirkland KO right there


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

The Kraken said:


> If they werent claiming him as the heavyweight champ I wouldn't be nearly as critical


He is the WBC heavyweight champ.
You mad?
LOL


----------



## sosolid4u09 (Jan 28, 2013)

fury would definitely be favourite against wilder


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Wilder's power totally bailed him out here.

I disagree with the showtime scorer. I thought Szpilka won a lot of the rounds.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Great ko, but I think Wilder has gotten everything he ca get out of Breland. He needs to learn from a championship caliber coach.


----------



## Johnstown (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> 36-0 (35KO). Record speaks for itself


Yea he got power...but that record doesnt tell you all the flaws he has.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

sosolid4u09 said:


> fury would definitely be favourite against wilder


Wilder would win.


This was a great setup fight for Wilder for Povetkin.
He showed him some tools and definitely showed some areas he really needs to work on.

Can't wait for Deontay to continue to prove his haters wrong.


----------



## sosolid4u09 (Jan 28, 2013)

you do wonder sometimes. the way wilders folks celebrating at their man knocking another man out COLD is pretty damming. although completely understandable! but just thinking about it is pretty brutal.


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

bballchump11 said:


> Canelo/Kirkland KO right there


true. good call


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> He is the WBC heavyweight champ.
> You mad?
> LOL


Check my prediction for the fight


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> I agree I think a nice base has been established by Breland.
> Now its time for Wilder to go to Sugar Hill or maybe hire Lennox to train him.


Yep. There was definitely something lacking in the corner tonight.

- No disrespect to Breeland, though. He's done a remarkable job up to this point.


----------



## AzarZ (Dec 17, 2013)

Holy fuck Szpilka got Hatton'd. He was out COLD. Wilder looked terrible in their tonight.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Sister Sledge said:


> Great ko, but I think Wilder has gotten everything he ca get out of Breland. He needs to learn from a championship caliber coach.


Yep time for a better trainer, Hill or Lewis IMHO.


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Good to see NY taking precautions tbh after Mago.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> He is the WBC heavyweight champ.
> You mad?
> LOL


why would anybody be mad that deontay wilder is the wbc hw champ

that would be about as dumfuk as someone being mad that golovkin is the recognized 160 champ


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Wilder's power totally bailed him out here.
> 
> I disagree with the showtime scorer. I thought Szpilka won a lot of the rounds.


No. Wilders punches were cleaner and harder. Even Wilders jabs were destroying spilkas face. Spilka was fighting on heart from round 5 on. It was only a matter of time


----------



## sosolid4u09 (Jan 28, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Wilder would win.
> 
> 
> This was a great setup fight for Wilder for Povetkin.
> ...


how come he has so many haters?
I have nothing against him but he looks very raw to me still. a lot of areas he can improve on. Fury is a VERY awkward fighter. i'd have fury as favourite right now. but wilder probably has far more potential

povetkin v wilder would be a great fight


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Only in a Wilder thread can this man control the fight and then KO a opponent who was feeling desperate and lunged in with his head out, and people say Wilder was exposed.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

AzarZ said:


> Holy fuck Szpilka got Hatton'd. He was out COLD. Wilder looked terrible in their tonight.


How did he look terrible? He negated 95% of Szpilka's offense, and the few punches that landed were still blocked or partially slipped.

His jab was porr, and he should have attacked more, but "Terrible?" You must be doing drugs.


----------



## Johnstown (Jun 4, 2013)

Szpilkas wifes gonna be getting consoled real hard by fonfare tonight.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Johnstown said:


> Szpilkas wifes gonna be getting consoled real hard by fonfare tonight.


LOL. Fonfara got some Barry White cd's in his car.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Cableaddict said:


> How did he look terrible? He negated 95% of Szpilka's offense, and the few punches that landed were still blocked or partially slipped.
> 
> His jab was porr, and he should have attacked more, but "Terrible?" You must be doing drugs.


Becasue its Artur fucking Szplika man...


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

Wilder a stand up dude when he ain't clowin.


----------



## Johnstown (Jun 4, 2013)

He looked off balance and confussed about what today any time szpilka did any pressure effective or not. 



He did look terrible.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

The Kraken said:


> Becasue its Artur fucking Szplika man...


Hate on, Garth ......


----------



## sosolid4u09 (Jan 28, 2013)

great words from Wilder. every fighter deserves respect for having the balls to step in the ring


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

sosolid4u09 said:


> how come he has so many haters?


It's the fans, still got a guy saying he beats Fury, and people picking him over Povetkin..how come he has so many hypers is the question that goes through my mind


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> I agree I think a nice base has been established by Breland.
> Now its time for Wilder to go to Sugar Hill or maybe hire Lennox to train him.


Yep. He can't learn anything else from Mark. Wilder has the same flawed style as him. Mark has taught him how to use his size, but that's it.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> How did he look terrible? He negated 95% of Szpilka's offense, and the few punches that landed were still blocked or partially slipped.
> 
> His jab was porr, and he should have attacked more, but "Terrible?" You must be doing drugs.


Yep jab was off tonight, I'm thinking it might be the southpaw situation.
That said I don't know how people can talk about Wilder too badly, he controlled this fight and setup the punch.
It wasn't lucky.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

What were people watching? Spilka was hitting gloves and besides some good body shots he didn't land much at all. Wilder controlled the fight and Spilkas fucking face showed it. He was slick and awkward but Wilder controlled it


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Cableaddict said:


> Hate on, Garth ......


Still improving eh?


----------



## sosolid4u09 (Jan 28, 2013)

LOL tyson fury hijacking the interview


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Yeah, Tyson Fury!


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Tyson Fury LOL


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

This is like some WWF shit.
LOL


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

The circus just came to town.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Nice to see they're promoting their fight early :yep


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

:rofl


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Telling the undisputed champion hes a fraud and an act


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

There's only one Tyson Fury :happy :rofl


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Need to interview Povetkin. Guys, Povetkin is his mandatory. HAHAH! Fury disrobing like it's WWE.


----------



## sosolid4u09 (Jan 28, 2013)

what the f is fury on!?!


----------



## Tigermoth87 (Dec 31, 2014)

Wilder looked shit. He was getting outboxed by Szpilka who is C-Level at best.

Povetkin, Fury, Haye, Wlad and Joshua all beat him.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

BOMB SQUAD
Damn the Polish crowd backing Deontay.


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

I love this shit. :rofl


----------



## sosolid4u09 (Jan 28, 2013)

ok wilder looked like a bit of a spastic there at the end


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Cableaddict said:


> The circus just came to town.


Imagine Deontay had beaten Klitschko and Fury was falling all over the place against Szplika, it would be a different story and you know it


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Fury strutting in the corner like Ric Flair. LOL


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Lol WWE. Boxing exciting again


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

That was some WWF shit but it was nice.


----------



## Tigermoth87 (Dec 31, 2014)

Shit score cards. I had it 6-3 Spzilka.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Szpilka threw about 20X as many punches tonight as Wlad did against Fury.


Just sayin.'


----------



## mn0dr (Mar 2, 2014)

that was hilarious, make it happen!


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Tyson Fury knows how to cut a promo


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Alexander Povetkin decapitates Wilder. No argument here.


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

That was brilliant at the end there.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Cableaddict said:


> Szpilka threw about 20X as many punches tonight as Wlad did against Fury.
> 
> Just sayin.'


Means Fury can negate Klitschkos offence and Wilder couldn't negate Arturs, Bryant Jennings deserved the respect Deontay gets before he go done by Ortiz


----------



## sosolid4u09 (Jan 28, 2013)

Fury is downright hilarious


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

I love this. Two guys who can work the mic. Tyson is a great heel. I hope Fury can beat Wlad so we can see this.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Alexander Povetkin decapitates Wilder. No argument here.


It will be a very close fight, no doubt. - But Wilder gained some important experience on the inside in the Molina & DuHaupus fights, and that should help. Szpilka was very wise NOT to drive forward and make it an inside fight, as Wilder has that deadly uppercut. How will Sasha fight him? It will be interesting, to put it mildly.


----------



## sosolid4u09 (Jan 28, 2013)

the way wilder shouted bomb squad and did that batty jig at the end made him look like such a twat.


----------



## SUPER ROACH (Dec 21, 2015)

Wilder is the best heavyweight in boxing right now.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> I love this. Two guys who can work the mic. Tyson is a great heel. I hope Fury can beat Wlad so we can see this.


They need to boycott Wlad before he fucks up boxing again


----------



## AzarZ (Dec 17, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> How did he look terrible? He negated 95% of Szpilka's offense, and the few punches that landed were still blocked or partially slipped.His jab was porr, and he should have attacked more, but "Terrible?" You must be doing drugs.


His jab has been non existent since that Stiverne, sloppy and constantly off balance with that wide ass stance, he looks like has regressed as a fighter instead of getting better. Right from the beginning he was just telegraphing his punches with that right and for a large part of that fight was befuddled by Szpilka upper body movement. Wilders power bailed him out. I hoped after Stiverne he would progress but the opposite has happened.Povetkin, Haye, Fury will be heavily favoured. Wilder just has a punchers chance against those three. With his physicality and athleticism that shouldn't be the case.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Mexi-Box said:


> Alexander Povetkin decapitates Wilder. No argument here.


And if he doesn't what will you say next?



The Kraken said:


> Means Fury can negate Klitschkos offence and Wilder couldn't negate Arturs, Bryant Jennings deserved the respect Deontay gets before he go done by Ortiz


Stop man. LOL
Wlad just didn't throw. he didn't negate shit.
As for Artur, he landed nice body shots but nothing of substance.
Bryant Jennings had a lot of respect, he shit on Wilder and refused to fight Wilder for this fight and opted instead to fight Ortiz
LOL


----------



## Hagler (May 26, 2013)

sosolid4u09 said:


> the way wilder shouted bomb squad and did that batty jig at the end made him look like such a twat.


He was impersonating Fury running round like an idiot..


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Yes Paulie I'd like to see Tyson Fury in the Royal Rumble


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

"I will baptise you!" :rofl

I haven't laughed this hard from a post fight interview in a while


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

AzarZ said:


> His jab has been non existent since that Stiverne, sloppy and* constantly off balance with that wide ass stance*, he looks like has regressed as a fighter instead of getting better. Right from the beginning he was just telegraphing his punches with that right and for a large part of that fight was befuddled by Szpilka upper body movement.* Wilders power bailed him out.* I hoped after Stiverne he would progress but the opposite has happened.Povetkin, Haye, Fury will be heavily favoured. Wilder just has a punchers chance against those three. With his physicality and athleticism that shouldn't be the case.


Constantly off balance with that wide ass stance? Is that why Szpilka couldn't land a single clean shot all night?

Wilders power bailed him out? Wilder started too slowly, but he was ahead on the cards by at least 3 rounds.

:rolleyes

And now back to planet Reality.......


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> And if he doesn't what will you say next?


Fury beats him. :lol:

No, he doesn't have a chance against Povetkin. I knew he'd beat Szpilka, but looking that horrible against Szpilka who is only a few levels above Molina and Duhaupus is sad. Jennings looked a lot better against Szpilka.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

SUPER ROACH said:


> Wilder is the best heavyweight in boxing right now.


He gets picked apart by both Fury and Povetkin.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Alexander Povetkin decapitates Wilder. No argument here.


Sasha has a glass jaw, no argument. He uses less headmovent than Szpilka. His ass is getting bombed out.

Then we can finally get what we want.


----------



## sosolid4u09 (Jan 28, 2013)

Hagler said:


> He was impersonating Fury running round like an idiot..


he was but somehow that shit suits fury. really looked strange on wilder


----------



## Tigermoth87 (Dec 31, 2014)

AzarZ said:


> His jab has been non existent since that Stiverne, sloppy and constantly off balance with that wide ass stance, he looks like has regressed as a fighter instead of getting better. Right from the beginning he was just telegraphing his punches with that right and for a large part of that fight was befuddled by Szpilka upper body movement. Wilders power bailed him out. I hoped after Stiverne he would progress but the opposite has happened.Povetkin, Haye, Fury will be heavily favoured. Wilder just has a punchers chance against those three. With his physicality and athleticism that shouldn't be the case.


Agreed

Let's not forget he looked mediocre against Artur Spzilka. Spzilka is shit, he got schooled by Jennings who was demolished by Ortiz. Yet he managed to give Wilder all sorts of trouble.

I will say he counters quite well and is quick for a big guy. Wank jab, not very accurate, looks nervous under pressure, one dimensional and telegraphs a lot of his punches.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Tyson Fury is the HW champ of the world, the "real one" if you like, lineal anyway.

He should act like it.


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

JohnH said:


> Tyson Fury is the HW champ of the world, the "real one" if you like, lineal anyway.
> 
> He should act like it.


The Poles were booing him. :lol:


----------



## Tigermoth87 (Dec 31, 2014)

Cableaddict said:


> Constantly off balance with that wide ass stance? Is that why Szpilka couldn't land a single clean shot all night?
> 
> Wilders power bailed him out? Wilder started too slowly, but he was ahead on the cards by at least 3 rounds.
> 
> ...


The cards were bullshit, I had Spzilka ahead initially. In hindsight a couple of those could have swung either way. At best, Wilder ahead by a round.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

JohnH said:


> Tyson Fury is the HW champ of the world, the "real one" if you like, lineal anyway.
> 
> He should act like it.


Stop. It's good promotion.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> Sasha has a glass jaw, no argument. He uses less headmovent than Szpilka. His ass is getting bombed out.
> 
> Then we can finally get what we want.


Care for an avatar bet? Povetkin went 12 with Klitschko. Glass jawed boxers don't do that with one of the hardest hitters in the world.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Tigermoth87 said:


> The cards were bullshit, I had Spzilka ahead initially. In hindsight a couple of those could have swung either way. At best, Wilder ahead by a round.


Spilka landed nothing of note cept for a few body shots. He was active and moving alot without landing. Wilder landed all the meaningful punches and his face showed
It was clear by round 5 Spilka was fighting on heart


----------



## Hagler (May 26, 2013)

sosolid4u09 said:


> he was but somehow that shit suits fury. really looked strange on wilder


I like Fury but at the end of the day it's just postuiring, he's also a Manc cunt so it's in his DNA to walk like that..


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Yep jab was off tonight, I'm thinking it might be the southpaw situation.
> That said I don't know how people can talk about Wilder too badly, he controlled this fight and setup the punch.
> It wasn't lucky.


Like I said, part of why Wilder didn't look great was his corner. With the way Spilka was moving, Deontay should have been working the body. He also punches at the same speed all the time, ans he relegraphs his offense. He can beat most fighters on athleticism alone, but there are some guys whob have the experience to exploit his flaws.


----------



## Hagler (May 26, 2013)

tezel8764 said:


> The Poles were booing him. :lol:


They were probably all drunk..


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/688584334295584768
:rofl .. if true.


----------



## Hagler (May 26, 2013)

JohnH said:


> Tyson Fury is the HW champ of the world, the "real one" if you like, lineal anyway.
> 
> He should act like it.


He's a dirty Manc, what do you expect?


----------



## sosolid4u09 (Jan 28, 2013)

Hagler said:


> I like Fury but at the end of the day it's just postuiring, he's also a Manc cunt so it's in his DNA to walk like that..


Yea fury is an idiot so it suits him to act like an imbecile


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

SUPER ROACH said:


> Wilder is the best heavyweight in boxing right now.


:rofl


----------



## sosolid4u09 (Jan 28, 2013)

Them Bones said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/688584334295584768
> :rofl .. if true.


Must be a mistake. Surely he means wilder?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Sister Sledge said:


> Like I said, part of why Wilder didn't look great was his corner. With the way Spilka was moving, Deontay should have been working the body. He also punches at the same speed all the time, ans he relegraphs his offense. He can beat most fighters on athleticism alone, but there are some guys whob have the experience to exploit his flaws.


I disagree, I think he gives away his height far too much as it is.
Unless by work the body you mean jab the body.

I agree though, but I think this is a fight that might open his eyes to more skills he has to prepare for and how he might need to make some changes himself.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Stop. It's good promotion.


This is not wrestling.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Fury got so pumped up he start fighting his on countrymen.


----------



## AzarZ (Dec 17, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Constantly off balance with that wide ass stance? Is that why Szpilka couldn't land a single clean shot all night?
> 
> Wilders power bailed him out? Wilder started too slowly, but he was ahead on the cards by at least 3 rounds.
> 
> ...


Szpilka landed on various occasion with his right n had success when he would double up on his jab. I had Szpilka ahead by two rounds prior to that KO.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

AzarZ said:


> Szpilka landed on various occasion with his right n had success when he would double up on his jab. I had Szpilka ahead by two rounds prior to that KO.


success at what?
throwing a blocked left or do you count the success as Wilder simply going back?

Half the time Wilder would be landing first when Artur was throwing his shots.
Wilder was out counterpunching the counterpuncher.


----------



## Hagler (May 26, 2013)

sosolid4u09 said:


> Yea fury is an idiot so it suits him to act like an imbecile


Are you from the UK? If you ever go to Manchester you will see thousands of them running around like that...


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> success at what?
> throwing a blocked left or do you count the success as Wilder simply going back?
> 
> Half the time Wilder would be landing first when Artur was throwing his shots.
> _*Wilder was out counterpunching the counterpuncher.*_


artur szpilka... renowned counterpuncher?

oh my

oh my fuken goodness


----------



## Big Yank Bal (Aug 2, 2013)

I was glad to see this fight be as good as it was, hopefully Szpilka will end up being alright. I only had Wilder up 1 point going in to that 9th round.


----------



## sosolid4u09 (Jan 28, 2013)

Hagler said:


> Are you from the UK? If you ever go to Manchester you will see thousands of them running around like that...


I lived there when I was a young'un. Moved to London. I worked there recently and you're right.

Doesn't stop me supporting man Utd though!


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

AzarZ said:


> Szpilka landed on various occasion with his right n had success when he would double up on his jab. *I had Szpilka ahead by two rounds prior to that KO*.


Then you need to learn something about how boxing is scored. Don't blame me.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> I disagree, I think he gives away his height far too much as it is.
> Unless by work the body you mean jab the body.
> 
> I agree though, but I think this is a fight that might open his eyes to more skills he has to prepare for and how he might need to make some changes himself.


I mean he was in head-hunter mode all night. He threw almost no body shots. You don't have to give up height just because you throw a body shot. Hearns, Forrest, McCallum: they were all good body punchers who were tall.


----------



## sosolid4u09 (Jan 28, 2013)

Someone has to find a vid of fury going after froch!!,


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Care for an avatar bet? Povetkin went 12 with Klitschko. Glass jawed boxers don't do that with one of the hardest hitters in the world.


I'm confident but not that confident


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

1. I like Fury and I like his antics, generally speaking. He looked like a desperate cunt tonight, he's "the man" why is he in the ring acting like a Bafoon?

2. Deontay struggled with the southpaw, from a asthetic standpoint, as he was easily winning the fight. It was a good experience and props to Spilka, he fought a solid fight. 

3. Holy sh!t that was a peach of a shot he closed the show with. 

4. EVT win for Wilder with "this ain't wrastlin, this ain't the WWE" as Fury is doing his best Rick Flair impersonation by stripping off his suit in the ring.


----------



## Tigermoth87 (Dec 31, 2014)

I wish Fury elbow dropped his jacket. That would have made the ending perfect.


----------



## Hagler (May 26, 2013)

sosolid4u09 said:


> I lived there when I was a young'un. Moved to London. I worked there recently and you're right.
> 
> Doesn't stop me supporting man Utd though!


Everyone with no taste and from outside of Manchester support that scum..


----------



## Johnstown (Jun 4, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Szpilka threw about 20X as many punches tonight as Wlad did against Fury.
> 
> Just sayin.'


One of them is splaza and the other is wlad...just saying...


----------



## Johnstown (Jun 4, 2013)

Any time the pole pressured wilder wilder became confussed and off balance...he mostly didnt get hit too clean but he looked vunerable. That against a guy who realistically isnt in the top 10 and maybe not the top 20.

Wilder did win...and he has some great physical tools...but he still has allot of flaws that makes me favour most of his top potential opponents.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> 1. I like Fury and I like his antics, generally speaking. He looked like a desperate cunt tonight, he's "the man" why is he in the ring acting like a Bafoon?
> 
> 2. Deontay struggled with the southpaw, from a asthetic standpoint, as he was easily winning the fight. It was a good experience and props to Spilka, he fought a solid fight.
> 
> ...


While I usually hate that shit, I think it was the right time and place for Fury to pull that shit. While Fury is the guy to beat in the heavyweight division no one knows who he is in the U.S. it was also a free Showtime preview weekend (at least on Dish it was), people that normally don't pay for SHO were watching. It was nice to see him add a bit of additional drama to Wilder's spectacular KO.


----------



## Archer (May 26, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> 1. I like Fury and I like his antics, generally speaking. He looked like a desperate cunt tonight, he's "the man" why is he in the ring acting like a Bafoon?.


Agreed. He is the recognized Heavyweight a Champion of the World. He's not an underdog anymore. His awkward movement and angles is why he beat Wladimir, it wasn't outside antics. He's too talented to pull that shit. Act like a champion, let challengers call you out and act a fool.


----------



## AzarZ (Dec 17, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> success at what?
> throwing a blocked left or do you count the success as Wilder simply going back?
> 
> Half the time Wilder would be landing first when Artur was throwing his shots.
> Wilder was out counterpunching the counterpuncher.


Success at negating a guy with the advantages n winning rounds he shouldn't have won, his upper body movement made it awkward and confused Wilder who had problems timing him. Wilders corner were even telling him to compose himself. It was only after the third round that he was able to get into the fight by using his jab. Wilder with a height advantage n a seven inch reach advantage shouldn't be having that problem, Artur shouldn't even be getting close especially when he has the power to keep opponents at a distance.


----------



## AzarZ (Dec 17, 2013)

Nothing wrong in Furys antics iirc Hewitt likes Wilder. It's good promo for both guys n helps build what should be a mega fight on both sides of the Atlantic.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

AzarZ said:


> *Nothing wrong in Furys antics* iirc Hewitt likes Wilder. It's good promo for both guys n helps build what should be a mega fight on both sides of the Atlantic.


Disagree. Fury is the champ now, & he should act like one.

He made the sport of boxing look foolish tonight.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Disagree. Fury is the champ now, & he should act like one.
> 
> He made the sport of boxing look foolish tonight.


Floyd was the champ for years and he did and said a ton of dumb shit and everyone applauded him for it. Let this guy have some fun for fucks sake.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Floyd was the champ for years and he did and said a ton of dumb shit and *everyone applauded him for it.* Let this guy have some fun for fucks sake.


Extremely untrue. Lots of people disliked him because of it. Sadly, that dislike also sold tickets.

Such is the world.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Good KO by Wilder but he needs to stay away from Povetkin at all costs, Wilder takes a few rounds to get going, Povetkin will jump on him early


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Disagree. Fury is the champ now, & he should act like one.
> 
> He made the sport of boxing look foolish tonight.


Completely agree.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Extremely untrue. Lots of people disliked him because of it. Sadly, that dislike also sold tickets.
> 
> Such is the world.


Just as many people loved him for it though. I can't say I'm a Fury fan, I don't care how he acts but I thought what he did was pretty entertaining, he's got a rematch with the previous #1 at heavyweight and he's already talking shit to the biggest heavyweight in the US, nothing wrong with that.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Spilka got a chin


How many Szpilka fights have you seen?

This was probably the only time a right hand knocked him down, besides a back hand earlier in his career.
But he's been knocked down by left hooks a lot of times already.
How do you rate the power of Mike Mollo?

Great knockout though, wonderful counter.
Picture perfect bombsquad.
Still have to watch the whole fight since I was in bed.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/688610129999212544


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

It was crazy Szpilka couldnt open his eyes but as soon as his wife put her hand on his head and spoke he opened them immediately


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Szpilka has nothing to be sorry about. He just fought the best fight of his life. It was actually quite impressive, while it lasted.


----------



## DudeGuyMan (Jul 24, 2012)

Saw the perfect comment on Reddit:

BAH GAWD THAT'S FURY'S ENTRANCE MUSIC!

I thoroughly enjoyed the evening's proceedings, from the fight to the KO to Fury's antics.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Reppin501 said:


> 1. I like Fury and I like his antics, generally speaking. He looked like a desperate cunt tonight, he's "the man" why is he in the ring acting like a Bafoon?
> 
> 2. Deontay struggled with the southpaw, from a asthetic standpoint, as he was easily winning the fight. It was a good experience and props to Spilka, he fought a solid fight.
> 
> ...


Alot of people had Szpilka ahead it was not easy at all, Wilder landed under 10 right hands in the whole fight, it was close but Wilder got the job done so the scorecard is irrelevant but no way that easy for Wilder


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

One thing is sure, Wilder brings exciting fights.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

dyna said:


> How many Szpilka fights have you seen?
> 
> This was probably the only time a right hand knocked him down, besides a back hand earlier in his career.
> But he's been knocked down by left hooks a lot of times already.
> ...


That's what was weird I know he's been done a lot tonight he took some shots but yeah left hook is different from a lead right


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

DudeGuyMan said:


> Saw the perfect comment on Reddit:
> 
> BAH GAWD THAT'S FURY'S ENTRANCE MUSIC!
> 
> I thoroughly enjoyed the evening's proceedings, from the fight to the KO to Fury's antics.


Exactly great night.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Wilder still has problems with euro level guys? Yawn allready fight an opponent worthy of the wbc belt. it is getting boring with him. he cant box for shit


----------



## andyZor (Jun 22, 2013)

Roided Povetkin beats Wilder. Fury would beat both tho.


----------



## MaliBua (Dec 18, 2013)

dyna said:


> One thing is sure, Wilder brings exciting fights.


Sure :good

No question about that but the thing with Deontay.. these match ups...  I heard he even tried to drag Adamek in the ring with him.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> Sasha has a glass jaw, no argument. He uses less headmovent than Szpilka. His ass is getting bombed out.
> 
> Then we can finally get what we want.


Fucks sake.

'Povetkin has a glass jaw'

That's an embarassing statement from someone who follows the sport so closely.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

MaliBua said:


> Sure :good
> 
> No question about that but the thing with Deontay.. these match ups...  I heard he even tried to drag Adamek in the ring with him.


Yea, Adamek was offered the fight.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

cableaddict said:


> disagree. Fury is the champ now, & he should act like one.
> 
> He made the sport of boxing look foolish tonight.


baaaaaambsquaaaaaaaaaaad


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

I don't see why anyone would be upset with a champion stepping up to another champion and challenging him. It was great theater and this kind of stuff is good for boxing. Deontay is a good representative of the spoty and a fine champion. Fury is a colorful guy. He's fun, and he loves an audience. This type of stuff makes it so much easier to sell fights. These guys were working the mic expertly.


----------



## knowimuch (May 9, 2014)

Anybody got a link to the fight? I only can find the fury bit and the ko

:[email protected] wilder saying 'you're a bum'


----------



## Mrboogie23 (Jun 4, 2013)

Entertaining night of heavyweight boxing. I thoroughly enjoyed all of it, even the Fury and Wildr exchange at the end. Props to Deontay saying all fighters deserve respect.

Good night. I'm happy to be excited about the big guys again.


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

Can we dispel the rumor that Wilder is some sensational athlete just because he is tall, muscular and black? 

He looked like a drunk guy trying to evade a swarm of hornets almost every time Szpilka threw or got close.

Fun fight and a sweet KO. I get the feeling that would have played out like Corrie Sanders against Wlad if Szpilka had better technique.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

soo quigg vs frampton was signed...when did this happen?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Wilder would win.
> 
> 
> This was a great setup fight for Wilder for Povetkin.
> ...


I was hoping Wilder would fight in the inside some and push him on the ropes


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

The Kraken said:


> Telling the undisputed champion hes a fraud and an act


I get the feeling that he's going to come into the rematch with Wlad very poorly conditioned and overweight... sorta like Buster Douglas after Mike Tyson. Hope I'm wrong.


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Only in a Wilder thread can this man control the fight and then KO a opponent who was feeling desperate and lunged in with his head out, and people say Wilder was exposed.


Only in a GGG thread could Golovkin dismantle a guy for 6 rounds and make him quit only to have you and the rest of the usual suspect claim he was exposed and completely gassed all because Monroe landed a flurry of 4 punches in the 4th round.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Spilka landed nothing of note cept for a few body shots. He was active and moving alot without landing. Wilder landed all the meaningful punches and his face showed
> It was clear by round 5 Spilka was fighting on heart


He wobbled Wilder wit ha right hand and was making him uncomfortable all night, you also claimed Szpilka has a chin when he got dropped like 10 times against 12 KO Mike Mollo, Szpilka got fucking battered by Bryant Jennings, he's barely Euro level ffs


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Tigermoth87 said:


> Let's not forget he looked mediocre against Artur Spzilka. Spzilka is shit, he got schooled by Jennings who was demolished by Ortiz. Yet he managed to give Wilder all sorts of trouble.
> 
> I will say he counters quite well and is quick for a big guy. Wank jab, not very accurate, looks nervous under pressure, one dimensional and telegraphs a lot of his punches.


Hey man, how can you shit on this "great performance" by Deontay, he just beat a great fighter, a man who got utterly destroyed by Bryant Jennings and sent up and down like a yo-yo against 12 KO Mike Mollo


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Sister Sledge said:


> I don't see why anyone would be upset with a champion stepping up to another champion and challenging him. It was great theater and this kind of stuff is good for boxing. Deontay is a good representative of the spoty and a fine champion. Fury is a colorful guy. He's fun, and he loves an audience. This type of stuff makes it so much easier to sell fights. These guys were working the mic expertly.


There was only one champion in that ring


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

btw @Cableaddict you said that if Wilder didn't get Szpilka out of there early and easily that you'd concede his power is overrated, considering Szpilka has a terrible chin and was smiling at Deontays shots all through the fight, what say you now?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

The Kraken said:


> btw @Cableaddict you said that if Wilder didn't get Szpilka out of there early and easily that you'd concede his power is overrated, considering Szpilka has a terrible chin and was smiling at Deontays shots all through the fight, what say you now?


The reason the fight went on the length it did was more due to Szpilka's awkward defense. I don't think anybody can diss Wilder's power after that KO.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Smirk said:


> Can we dispel the rumor that Wilder is some sensational athlete just because he is tall, muscular and black?
> 
> *He looked like a drunk guy trying to evade a swarm of hornets almost every time Szpilka threw or got close.*
> 
> Fun fight and a sweet KO. I get the feeling that would have played out like Corrie Sanders against Wlad if Szpilka had better technique.


Of you're going to have this level of YDKSAB-ness, perhaps you should be posting on ESB.

Wilder had trouble figuring Szpilka out, but his defense was just fine, thank you. His defensive footwork and balance (except for one lunging slip) were near perfect. Perhaps it escaped you, but Szpilka didn't land a single flush shot for 9 rounds.

:rolleyes


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


> The reason the fight went on the length it did was more due to Szpilka's awkward defense. I don't think anybody can diss Wilder's power after that KO.


It's not like Szpilka isn't known for having a terrible chin, dropped badly several times against a guy with 12 KOs, he actually took more than I thought he would, just because Wilder eventually laid him out when Szpilka jumped into one doesn't make me suddenly think his power is legit, Szpilka took several flush bombs and smiled immediately after. It's not like Wilder can't hit, but any H2H discussion is filled with "but once Wilder lands, if Wilder lands" like all he has to do is touch a guy to knock him out, I don't think Povetkin or Fury will be trembling after that

Is KOing Szpilka in 9 more proof of power than KOing a usually iron chinned Mike Perez (even if he was fat) in 1?


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Of you're going to have this level of YDKSAB-ness, perhaps you should be posting on ESB.
> 
> Wilder had trouble figuring Szpilka out, but his defense was just fine, thank you. His defensive footwork and balance (except for one lunging slip) were near perfect. Perhaps it escaped you, but Szpilka didn't land a single flush shot for 9 rounds.
> 
> :rolleyes


Szpilka didn't land one flush shot yet it took Deontay 9 rounds to get him out of there?

Perfect footwork and balance?

I mean I know you go to great lengths to tongue Wilder's nutsack with your keyboard but if you want to go around casting aspersions you should probably keep your analysis to yourself so people can just wonder if you are retarded rather than be 100% sure.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/688510641196412929

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/688578619577335808


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

JohnH said:


> Tyson Fury is the HW champ of the world, the "real one" if you like, lineal anyway.
> 
> He should act like it.


Yeah, the most famous and revered HW champion of the world never acted did anything like that did he.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

shaunster101 said:


> Yeah, the most famous and revered HW champion of the world never acted did anything like that did he.


Klitschko was always very dignified.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

JohnH said:


> Klitschko was always very dignified.


And boring. Give me your Johnson's, Dempseys, Ali's, Tysons and Fury's any day


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

FloydPatterson said:


> soo quigg vs frampton was signed...when did this happen?


Months ago.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> Perhaps it escaped you, but Szpilka didn't land a single flush shot for 9 rounds.


#CableaddictShit @JamieC @Bogotazo @dyna


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Chacal said:


> #CableaddictShit @JamieC @Bogotazo @dyna


Just #cableaddictthings


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Szpilka landed plenty of hard shots to the body and a solid few to the head. That's how he was winning rounds. Side note, Wilder's blocking style is very frantic.


----------



## superman1692 (Jun 3, 2013)

sosolid4u09 said:


> you do wonder sometimes. the way wilders folks celebrating at their man knocking another man out COLD is pretty damming. although completely understandable! but just thinking about it is pretty brutal.


Yea I do love this sport, but I admit it is pretty fucked up at times lol. Hope Szpilka is alright.


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

Chacal said:


> #CableaddictShit @JamieC @Bogotazo @dyna


He's either woeful or a master troll.


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

wilder looks weird backing up. sometimes he basically falls on the ropes with his hands up wide


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Twelvey said:


> He's either woeful or a master troll.


It's a real conundrum.


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

It's nearly got half a million views. :lol:

Heavyweight Boxing is Baaaaaaaaaaaack!!!!!!


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

I like when he says, "Like I dun Klitschkoooo."


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

tezel8764 said:


> It's nearly got half a million views. :lol:
> 
> Heavyweight Boxing is Baaaaaaaaaaaack!!!!!!


Yep. Imagine if Wilder beats Povetkin and Fury beats Wlad. OMG. Imagine the ppv buys


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Fury was drunk as fuck :lol:


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

http://www.boxingscene.com/szpilka-says-wilder-not-big-puncher-expected--100445

-----

I'm on the fence about this myself. Does Wilder hit super hard? Because to me someone who is a truly devastating puncher can hurt an opponent even if they see the punch coming. Szpilka literally laughed off the straight right hands that hit him flush. It's only when he ran into one he didn't see that he got KO'd cold. Not suggesting Wilder isn't a good puncher, but that's not his reputation is it.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm with you. KO was more about the shot being picture perfect rather than Wilder having insane power.
Very well timed which is impressive too.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

dyna said:


> *I'm with you. KO was more about the shot being picture perfect rather than Wilder having insane power.*
> Very well timed which is impressive too.


True to some extent, but one might also mention that Szpilka was never KO'd before. Jennings stopped him, but while the TKO was "somewhat" justified, Jennings was landing a ton of shots right on Szpilka head, and Szpilka wasn't even really hurt. The guy has a very solid chin, and yet Wilder sent him to never-never land with one punch from short range.

What do you want, Wilder to KO every opponent with the first punch landed? It doesn't work that way. I'm not saying Wilder looked good in this fight. He clearly did not, but to question his power is just ridiculous.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I think that Spzilka just rolled and saw the punches very well and didn't allow Wilder to land too many clean punches. Try punching a double end bag. You can't put as much power on that as you can on a heavybag


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> http://www.boxingscene.com/szpilka-says-wilder-not-big-puncher-expected--100445
> 
> -----
> 
> I'm on the fence about this myself. Does Wilder hit super hard? Because to me someone who is a truly devastating puncher can hurt an opponent even if they see the punch coming. Szpilka literally laughed off the straight right hands that hit him flush. It's only when he ran into one he didn't see that he got KO'd cold. Not suggesting Wilder isn't a good puncher, but that's not his reputation is it.


I don't think Wilder's power is on par with Klitschko who was putting Pulev on queer street throughout. I give him less of a puncher's chance than Klitschko had against Fury.


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

Great KO by Wilder. Still looks very flawed but his offense has improved.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> I'm on the fence about this myself. I can't sleep, I can't eat. I can't smile. Does Wilder hit super hard?


I'll be the light to guide you through the darkness of uncertainty.

No, he isn't.

Wilder is your average good heavyweight puncher.

He's not naturally heavy-handed, nor does he possess an impeccable punching technique or accuracy.

But he's fast, explosive, with that Breland-type non-musclebound lankiness.

So, he's definitely capable of hurting/putting to sleep plenty of heavies.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


> I'll be the light to guide you through the darkness of uncertainty.
> 
> No, he isn't.
> 
> ...


Thanks Lest (sun) I think time will tell you're right.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

The Kraken said:


> btw @Cableaddict you said that if Wilder didn't get Szpilka out of there early and easily that you'd concede his power is overrated, considering Szpilka has a terrible chin and was smiling at Deontays shots all through the fight, what say you now?


Szpilka was pretty awkward. A tonne of head movement, I don't regard Deontay accurate puncher and he eventually connected the way no HW in the world right now wants to be connected


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

The Kraken said:


> btw @*Cableaddict* you said that if Wilder didn't get Szpilka out of there early and easily that you'd concede his power is overrated, considering Szpilka has a terrible chin and was smiling at Deontays shots all through the fight, what say you now?


I did say that, as I expected Szpilka to fight like he always does, smothering Wilder and giving him lots of opportunities.

- but no one could predict how well Szpilka would be moving in this fight, or that he'd stay on the outside the entire time. Once again, HUGE props to Ronnie Shields for both improving Szpilka and for coming up with the perfect gameplan. They almost pulled off a decision upset.

Also, Szpilka doesn't have a terrible chin. Where exactly did you get that idea from?


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Cableaddict said:


> I did say that, as I expected Szpilka to fight like he always does, smothering Wilder and giving him lots of opportunities.
> 
> - but no one could predict how well Szpilka would be moving in this fight, or that he'd stay on the outside the entire time. Once again, HUGE props to Ronnie Shields for both improving Szpilka and for coming up with the perfect gameplan. They almost pulled off a decision upset.
> 
> Also, Szpilka doesn't have a terrible chin. Where exactly did you get that idea from?


For the love of fucking god man, Mollo touched him and he went down like the drunken Polish hooligan he was, Wilder snapped his head back and he laughed at him immediately

Povetkin murdered Perez in one round. How long do you think Szpilka would last against Haye?

And oh right, so it's Ronnie Shields that made Szpilka th new Joe Frazier all of a sudden, it was basic movement, if that's all it takes to give Wilder fits then...hardly proves he's the next big thing


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

thehook13 said:


> Szpilka was pretty awkward. A tonne of head movement, I don't regard Deontay accurate puncher and he eventually connected the way no HW in the world right now wants to be connected


Because he jumped into the punch, Szpilka is gatekeeper level, look at the punch he gets wobbled by at 3:37, it's a slap on the neck






Please do not insult peoples intelligence by saying KOing this man in 9 rounds proves you are the monster hitter in the heavyweight division

FFS nobody is saying Wilder can't punch, but he isn't George fucking Foreman
a or are you going to say "well he got caught in an awkward place" or some other excuse, Wilder is not the biggest puncher in the division, Sam Peter had scarier power, Chris Arreola has more impressive KOs, Magomed, a list of guys in recent history who have comparable power to Deontay, who made exciting fights, and the yweren't all that either


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

The Kraken said:


> Because he jumped into the punch, Szpilka is gatekeeper level, look at the punch he gets wobbled by at 3:37, it's a slap on the neck
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wilder is the heaviest hitter in the HW division bar none. The ability to land a punch on a top 10 guy remains to be seen


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

There can be only 1 hardest puncher


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

The Kraken said:


> For the love of fucking god man, Mollo touched him and he went down like the drunken Polish hooligan he was, Wilder snapped his head back and he laughed at him immediately
> 
> *Povetkin murdered Perez in one round. *How long do you think Szpilka would last against Haye?
> 
> And oh right, so it's Ronnie Shields that made Szpilka th new Joe Frazier all of a sudden, it was basic movement, if that's all it takes to give Wilder fits then...hardly proves he's the next big thing


Now I know you're an idiot. Povetkin didn't "murder" him. Povetkin tee'd off on Szpilka's head like it was a heavy bag, but Szpilka was barely phased. The ref stopped the fight, but only because Szpilka wasn't firing back. (Typical modern pussy ref.) WTF are you smoking?

Post whatever idiotic followup you want. I'll be happy to ignore you as your opinions are now meaningless.

Wow ....


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Cableaddict said:


> Now I know you're an idiot. Povetkin didn't "murder" him. Povetkin tee'd off on Szpilka's head like it was a heavy bag, but Szpilka was barely phased. The ref stopped the fight, but only because Szpilka wasn't firing back. (Typical modern pussy ref.) WTF are you smoking?
> 
> Post whatever idiotic followup you want. I'll be happy to ignore you as your opinions are now meaningless.
> 
> Wow ....


Wow Indeed, Povetkin vs Mike Perez, not Jenning vs Spilka I'm talking about

Unless I'm missing out on the time Povetkin fought Szpilka?


----------

